# My First Trestle Part 2



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

The management of the South Jersey Division of the Rio Grande Southern is pleased to announce that construction has started on their Trestle know as 22a. 

I really started last month when I dug the hole for the foundation, then it rained and it rained some more and it rained again. The hole was either filled with water or to wet to work in for a month. Last week I was able to install the foundation. It is built using 2"x 6" PT lumber, the top of "L" is a 2"x 6" cut in half. 
















My reason for choosing this method of construction. 
I built the trestle pretty much to scale and I needed it to match the area that I selected on my layout. It had to match the grades that I had, with a change on the grade in the middle of the bridge. So I came up with the idea a building a framework underneath of the bent to hold it in place where I needed it, plus it's not a subject to heaving in cold weather since it sit on a foundation. Well, that's what I'm hoping. 
















The frame work will be covered with dirt when it's complete. Till the next post.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The trestle sure dresses up the elevated roadway. 
JimC.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Ken! Keep us updated with pics please. 

What's that under the bents? Looks gray?


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that really looks great. Can't wait for the next batch of pics.


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim: 

The gray things that you asked about are concrete piers that the trestle had. I attached the link in the archives which is the first half of the story and it explains the piers. 


http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=48940


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Today I was able to complete the installation of all the bents. I added a stock car on top to give you an idea to the scale of the trestle. Next is to install the balance of the cross bracing and to complete the deck.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Impressive!!! Looking forward to the rest of the build! Will fill rise to cover all the raised roadbed support?


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

With being on vacation this past week I was able to finished up the trestle so I could once again open up the main line. I spent a good part of the day just spiking down the rail. 

I still have a few things to go. The guard rail needs to be installed and some of the nut and bolts castings need to be added once the order comes in. 

Once that is completed, I can start adding in the scenery.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very COOL!!! That is a great trestle, once you get the fill in and landscaped it will make for some terrific photo ops.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Very COOL!!! 

i underwrite that!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

That is one nice trestle!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, 

A great trestle! That scene is going to be magnificent once it's scenicked in.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken: Very nice job. Building these wood trestles and bridges can get habit forming


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A very awesome project!! One question, what are you using for those wooden frames that anchor the footings to the ground. They look like 2x4's and if so, what did you use to retard decomposition in ground? I only mention this because I'm having to deal with the bottoms of a trestle that had been planted in the ground three years ago (without any apparent sealing or waterproofing) and the tips are rotted.) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

As for pressure treated wood you would want to use .40 direct contact. If one was to look at the end of the board it has a tag that tells you what the treatment was. Out here in California home depot only has .20 which is not direct contact with dirt. Lowes on the other hand does sell .40 Or go to the local lumber yard and ask for it. The higher the number the better it is. 

Charles


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve: 

The lumber I used was .40 Pressure Treated. I have had real good luck on other landscaping projects around the homestead. I built a retaining wall using 6x6's that has been in place for 15 years, still holding up well. 

Although the cedar that I built the trestle does well outside, I know I could have problems with it contacting the ground. That is why I added that extra layer of P. T. lumber under the bottom of the bent. This way the bent is not touching the ground. The lumber I did use for the base was a 2"x 6", the uprights were made from a 2"x 6" cut in half. 

Hope that help.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

You all think the pictures of Ken's trestle are great, you should see it in person. Awsome is the only way to describe it. Ken cast the concrete pedistles that the bents sit on out of resin. They look like concrete. He is a Wizard with resin. 
Noel


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, what a magnificent structure. The immensity of it is awesome and the craftsmanship is WOW..... Super job. The firebarrels are a very nice touch... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 


Would love to run a train across it....


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks GREAT amigo it is very close to ours here in San Antonio, Beautiful workmanship


----------

